# D2 Flying Effects based out of Tennessee



## masterelectrician2112 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a deck hand for Peter Pan for our school system's summer enrichment program, and I heard that the flying effects company that we were using is D2 Flying Effects based out of Tennessee. Has anyone heard of this company?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

A longtime member and contributor to the Stagecraft Mailing List, Delbert Hall. Also, http://www.delberthall.com/loadlab/index.html.

No connection to the Chicago-based company Hall Associates.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

Thanks. I have never heard of that company. Last year when I did Peter Pan for a different company,we used ZFX.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

Yeah, that's Delbert and his latest thing, D2 Flying.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is the brief family tree of D2 Flying Effects as I was told:
Flying by Foy is the grandfather of flying effects. ZFX and Hall Associates are sort of second generation of professional flying effects. Delbert Hall was the founder of Hall Associates, but sold it to current president Tracy Nunnaly several years ago. No longer officially associated with Hall Associates, Delbert Hal is back with a different flight company: D2. While the company itself isn't that well known or been around that long, Delbert Hall is well known and respected in the industry (he's lecturing at LDI this fall). You should be in very good hands.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

In addition to having flown people and things professionally for over 30 years, Delbert is an ETCP certified rigger and an ETCP certified rigging trainer. Oh, and in addition Delbert is a great guy and I'm glad to name him as one of my good friends for over 20 years. D2 flying...... you're in great hands!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Flying Company based out of Tennessee*

I'm guessing that because they are "new in the business" D2 is going to offer competitive pricing. Sounds like a must contact for anyone doing a flying show. 

Note: I'm going to edit this thread a bit to add D2 to the title for future reader clarification and to make it easier to search for.


----------



## Tex (Aug 7, 2010)

*Has anybody ever worked with D2?*

I've been getting quotes from flying companies for an upcoming production of Wizard of Oz. So far, I've received the most personal service from D2. I faxed a request for quote and within 30 minutes I got a call from Delbert Hall. He seemed genuinely interested in making my production magical in the way that I want it to be; working around my design and not imposing pre-defined flights.
Has anybody had any experience with D2? Since I'm leaning that way, I'm interested in hearing the good and bad.


----------



## Delbert (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi All - It was really is strange reading about myself on this forum. For the most part, people got things right. I am the president of D2 Flying Effects and I have been flying performers for almost 29 years. I started Hall Associates in 1991 and sold it in 2004. D2 has been in business since Dec. 2009, and has offices in both TN and MD. Our equipment is first rate - we certainly have spend enough money on it. Some we get from ZFX (I am good friends with them) and some we make ourselves. We try very hard to give our clients a great product at an affordable price. Lot of people know me and I do not mind anyone asking about me. The job in NC that started this discussion went very well. They were a very nice group of people (I ONLY do work for nice people). If anyone has any questions for me, post them here or email me privately at [email protected]. I am always happy to answer questions.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 8, 2010)

The man himself! Welcome, sir! (Now if I can just lure Bill Auld onto this forum....)


----------



## Delbert (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you. Nice to be here. The rigging part of flying performers, is not that difficult (although some of the equipment can be expensive). It is the ART of flying performers that is difficult. Plus, you are responsible for what you rig. When you hire a professional flying effects company to rig and choreograph the flying, you can relax and know that all will go well. 

BTW, Bill just left HAFE and took a teaching job in Ohio.


----------

